# Butler Show today



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)

Everyone liked the new venue.  I sold 4 bikes and a lot of parts.  Venders I talked to were all happy with their sales. One guy was
disgruntled because he spent more than he took in! All good.  Thanks, Howard.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 23, 2022)

How much was the early ladies safety , with solid tires ? How can I get in touch with them ? Thanks for any information


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks for pics


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 23, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 23, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> How much was the early ladies safety , with solid tires ? How can I get in touch with them ? Thanks for any information



Ed Moses had it for sale there, here on CABE and on eBay. It sold today. 








						Sold - ANTIQUE 1891 / 92 CIRCA HARTFORD CYCLE HARD TIRE SAFETY ORIGINAL PAINT BICYCLE | Archive (sold)
					

UP FOR CONSIDERATION IS THIS ANTIQUE 1891/ 92 CIRCA HARTFORD CYCLE HARD TIRE SAFETY ORIGINAL PAINT LADIES BICYCLE... THIS TURN OF THE CENTURY HARD TIRE SAFETY APPEARS TO BE IN GREAT OVERALL SHAPE / CONDITION... FRAME IS STRUCTURALLY SOUND WITH NO VISIBLE CRACKS OR DENTS, TIRES APEARS TO HAVE...




					thecabe.com


----------



## slick (Jan 23, 2022)

Who owned the brown and tan ladies Huffman Firestone badged and the black Elgin by it? Any contact info?


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks , I appreciate the news , thanks for the photo tour


----------



## DENNYO (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice pics, thanks


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 23, 2022)

slick said:


> Who owned the brown and tan ladies Huffman Firestone badged and the black Elgin by it? Any contact info?



Badbob on the cabe


----------



## slick (Jan 23, 2022)

bikeman76 said:


> Badbob on the cabe



Thank you.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you Howard Gordon and Jeff Rapp for another great bike show swap meet,,it takes a lot of work,,,thank you I had a great time bought a rare BMX and some other great bikes and parts  5 stars.  a few quick photos i was just to busy looking around the photos close to the end of the swap some people left already


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice job everybody awesome pictures thanks. If I had known there would be doughnuts I might have made the ride.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 23, 2022)

Very nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 23, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT PICTURES!


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks for pointing. Wish I could have goi.


----------



## kingsting (Jan 24, 2022)

The turnout was great in spite of the cold and snow! Everybody seemed happy and it looked like buying and selling was brisk. Thanks for putting this on and keeping this fun show alive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks for taking time to get some good pics. Anytime I see a show announcement and then don't see pics I assume there was nothing there worth seeing. Hopefully when I retire I can work some of these other shows in. V/r Shawn


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 24, 2022)

The swap was great this year! Lot's of foot traffic and the usual suspects were in attendance, so it was great catching up with everyone. And the new event center where the swap was held was WAY better than the old Day Inn. Huge building with plenty of room, and easy access in and out.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 24, 2022)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 1554763



@39zep


----------



## Lamont (Jan 24, 2022)

thanks for the pics .....

darn.  I think i saw the red colson fenders I need in them there  pics !

shuda been there


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 25, 2022)

Newpaper article from Butler show on Sunday. Credit Butler Eagle newspaper.


----------



## Bike Bitten (Jan 29, 2022)

Great photos.
Sorry I missed it.
Looks like the lights were shut off


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 9, 2022)

A lot of nice bikes.  Good to see you Chester.  We missed you this year at Trexlertown..  Hope we see in the spring with Howie...


----------

